
AWS US East is experiencing increased failure rates on several services - oliverfriedmann
Our internal alerting system at ziggeo.com is reporting elevated error rates for SQS in us-east1 right now.
======
oliverfriedmann
[http://status.aws.amazon.com](http://status.aws.amazon.com)

------
oliverfriedmann
Seems to be resolved now.

